# Spicy Crab Meat Kueh Pie Tee



## goodtry (Sep 20, 2006)

*Ingredients*


2000gm Crab (boil and remove the meat)
400g glass noodles/tang hoon (soak in hot water until soft for 10 mins and drain)
200ml Thai chilli sauce
60ml fresh lime juice
60ml fish sauce
50g chopped shallots
2 pieces shredded lime leaf
4 springs of lemon grass (chopped)
30g Chinese parsley
40ml peanut oil
100g peanuts (chopped)
200g pomelo meat
*Method*


Mix thai chilli sauce with fish gravy, lemon grass and lime leaves.
Drain the glass noodle in a colander.
Heat up peanut oil in wok and add in glass noodle.
Season with Thai chilli mixture (from step1)
Taste when cool, add in lime juice and chopped Chinese parsley
Adjust acidity to your personal preference.
Saute Crab meat with shallots
Put the glass noodle into the pie tee shell followed by crab meat and pomelo.
Lastly add chopped peanuts and Chinese parsley.


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a lot of Pie Tee you are making there :lol:


----------

